# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 12/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on the lake continue to improve with most ice now between 4 and 
10 inches. People are using atv's and snowmobiles at this point, but care 
needs to be exercised. Early morning and evening walleye fishing has been 
pretty good this past week. Anglers are fishing in the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, Wolfords Bay, Creel Bay, East Bay across from Camp Grafton, and the south 
end of Black Tiger. Buckshot rattlespoons and forage minnows tipped with 
minnows or minnow heads, and sonars are all working. Perch fishing remains 
quite slow with a only few being caught in Creel Bay, near the Dome house, and 
in East Bay across from Camp Grafton. Pike fishing?s been quite good with the 
better areas being Sweetwater and Morrison lakes. Anglers are also spearing in 
those areas and Wolfords Bay. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!!


----------

